# cederrón/ Deuvedé...



## belén

Me acaban de mandar un chiste que consiste en uno de esos power points con doscientas treinta y seis fotos graciosas.

Una de ellas era un anuncio en el periódico español ABC en el que se anunciaba la colección sobre la historia del Arte, el texto dice "En la imagen, los 12 volúmenes y otros tantos *cederrones* de la colección ofrecida por ABC desde el próximo 1 de octubre. A la derecha, el primer libro dedicado al Renacimiento"

Por curiosidad total total he mirado en la RAE y...¡sorpresa! ¡¡¡Está aceptado!!!



> *cederrón**.*
> (De _CD-ROM,_ y este sigla del ingl. _C_ompact_ D_isc_ R_ead-_O_nly_ M_emory).
> * 1.* m._ Inform._ *CD-ROM.*


----------



## Jellby

Pues sí, hace tiempo que salió en el telediario y todo. Creo que fue también cuando se introdujo el "zapeo".


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Casi me dió un patatús cuando ví eso en el DRAE aunque, por suerte, varios años después de que haya sido aceptada esa "cosa" no he visto que se use ni una sola vez aparte de ese anuncio.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Cerredón 
Nunca lo había oído, visto o imaginado que existiera...
Y lo del "zapeo" me suena a "dar zapes" y zapes aquí es un golpecito con la palma de la mano en la cabeza de alguien más 
Saludos 
Tigger no zapeado (hoy)


----------



## Fernando

Sin embargo, zapear sí que se utiliza en España, y además tiene su conexión con el castellano clásico. 

  zapear. 

 1. tr. Espantar al gato con la voz zape. 
 2. tr. Dar zape en ciertos juegos de naipes. 
 3. tr. coloq. Ahuyentar a alguien. 
 4. intr. Practicar el zapeo. 

zapeo. 
 (Adapt. del ingl. zapping, con infl. del esp. zape). 
 1. m. Cambio reiterado de canal de televisión por medio del mando a distancia.


----------



## saemon

Vaya, otra cosa más que aprendo. Pero vamos, que si por mí fuera no las aceptaría ya que no creo que nadie las use y encima parece que sea un error, aunque es sólo mi opinión...


----------



## belén

La discusión sobre el término "zape" sigue en este otro hilo


----------



## Alundra

belen said:
			
		

> Me acaban de mandar un chiste que consiste en uno de esos power points con doscientas treinta y seis fotos graciosas.
> 
> Una de ellas era un anuncio en el periódico español ABC en el que se anunciaba la colección sobre la historia del Arte, el texto dice "En la imagen, los 12 volúmenes y otros tantos *cederrones* de la colección ofrecida por ABC desde el próximo 1 de octubre. A la derecha, el primer libro dedicado al Renacimiento"
> 
> Por curiosidad total total he mirado en la RAE y...¡sorpresa! ¡¡¡Está aceptado!!!


 
Guauuuu.... y yo preocupá porque digo "cedetera"...  

Alundra.


----------



## jim_steele22

Hablo de memoria, pero creo recordar que un buen profesor que tuve entró un dia en clase anunciando como curiosidad que el día anterior la Academia acababa de aceptar "cederrón" y "litrona". Ambos me resultaron curiosos.
Saludos.


----------



## BehindtheDoor

¿También está aceptado "chatear"?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

BehindtheDoor said:


> ¿También está aceptado "chatear"?



Por supuesto:



> chatear.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. intr. Beber chatos (‖ de vino).
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## SpiceMan

Alundra said:


> Guauuuu.... y yo preocupá porque digo "cedetera"...
> 
> Alundra.


Yo le digo compactera a veces. Aunque tiene sentido por lo de discos compactos... convengamos en que no compacta nada.

Cederrón duele al ojo, sin comentarios.


----------



## Dudu678

Siempre menciono el caso de la palabra _güisqui_.

Bueno, me voy a ver un _deuvedé_


----------



## Argónida

SpiceMan said:


> Cederrón duele al ojo, sin comentarios.


 
Anda que "cedetera" y "compactera"...


----------



## SpiceMan

Bueno es la costumbre . Según el corpus de google  se dice compactera en el cono sur (lo ví en páginas .ar, .cl, y .uy - argentinas, chilenas y uruguayas). Pensaba que era un término medio pasado de moda, pero ¡parece que no!


----------



## Alundra

Lo de cedetera creo que es un término acuñado en mi casa... no se lo he oído a nadie más, jejejej o sea, que tampoco nosotros solemos utilizarlo si no es entre nosotros.  

Alundra.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Qué quieren que les diga, pero a mí lo de "cederrón" me suena a hierba con mérito para fabricar algún amargo (bebida aperitiva). Espero escuchar en cualquier momento la publicidad del "nuevo Terma de Córdoba y Silicon Valley, con peperina y cederrón" . Tómeselo con soda (el término).


----------



## elbeto

belen said:


> Por curiosidad total total he mirado en la RAE y...¡sorpresa! ¡¡¡Está aceptado!!!


Cederrón    

Perdón, no lo pude evitar. ¿Que seguirá después? 

Firmgüer
Deuvedé
Cepeu
Maus
Draiv
Yomper
Eslot
...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Alundra said:


> Lo de cedetera creo que es un término acuñado en mi casa... no se lo he oído a nadie más, jejejej o sea, que tampoco nosotros solemos utilizarlo si no es entre nosotros.
> 
> Alundra.


 
No creo que se use solo en tu casa, creo haber escuchado alguna vez la expresión, y lo que si estoy segura es que en mi familia alguien decia siempre casetera, y videocasetera...

Con respepto a "cederron" es horrible esa palabra, siempre escucho decir _"cidirrun"_, pero la verdad es que ver escrita esa palabra da cierto malestar...


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Perdonen mi lentitud, pero cuando dicen _deuvedé_ ¿se refieren al DVD? ¿No sería eso _devedé_.?  

EDITO: ¡Ahhh! ¡Ya la capté! No se molesten en contestar. ¡Qué vergüenza! 



En todo caso, acá generalmente se pronuncia DVD como en inglés, así que yo me voy a ver un _dividí_. Bah, ni la pongo en cursiva dividí porque ya es una palabra española.


----------



## Dudu678

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Perdonen mi lentitud, pero cuando dicen _deuvedé_ ¿se refieren al DVD? ¿No sería eso _devedé_.?



En España la letra V es _uve._


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

Empiezo por decir que, a mí, cederrón me suena insulto...

Pero la palabra tiene una cierta lógica. Yo suelo usar _cd_ (en minúsculas) en escritos más informales y _disco compacto_ en los que se van a archivar. Hay quien usa la inglesa _compact disc_ (o Compact Disc, también).

Hablando informalmente muchos, sino la mayoría, usamos _cd_ (pronunciado _cedé_). El problema vino cuando a algunos escritores y periodistas les dío por escribir eso, cedé. Claro, luego se encuentran la palabra CD ROM y ¿cómo lo escriben para ser coherentes?


----------



## Dudu678

Y el plural me canso de verlo escrito como CD's.


----------



## xOoeL

Lo que no entiendo es que se acepte "cederrón", "CD-ROM" y "CD" y no se acepte "cedé".  Yo usar*ía* (a lo mejor) "cedé", pero no "cederrón", sobre todo porque tiene un plural muy feo.


----------



## chics

Pensaba que habían copiado _cedé_ de algún diccionario... en el mismo que hay _cederrón_ ¡al menos!

Entonces ¿El plural de _cederrón_ es *cedésron* o *cederrones*?


----------



## SpiceMan

Es cederrones.


----------



## chics

Sí, es verdad, que lo decía Belén al principio.
¡Qué feo!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

> En España la letra V es _uve._


Sí, me di cuenta unos segundos después de escribir ese post. Por cierto, ¿pronuncian ustedes realmente "de uve de"? En mi vida había escuchado esa pronunciación, sólo "de ve de"...

----

Bueno, _cedé_ también existe como palabra española. Voseo para el imperativo de "ceder". _Dividí_ puede ser también imperativo de "dividir". 

_- ¡No quiero darles nada!
- ¡De una vez cedé y dividí estos cedés y dividís! ¡Si no cedés y dividís los cedés y dividís vas a vértelas conmigo, cederrón!

_Cederrón usado como insulto, claro.


----------



## xOoeL

Sí, siempre: de-uve-de, be-be-uve-a, be-eme-uve, te-uve-e


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Ah, gracias.


----------



## indigoio

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Bueno, _cedé_ también existe como palabra española. Voseo para el imperativo de "ceder". _Dividí_ puede ser también imperativo de "dividir".
> 
> _- ¡No quiero darles nada!
> - ¡De una vez cedé y dividí estos cedés y dividís! ¡Si no cedés y dividís los cedés y dividís vas a vértelas conmigo, cederrón!
> 
> _Cederrón usado como insulto, claro.


  ¡Sí! 

¿_Cederrón_ o _cerradón_?  

A mí _cederrón_ me suena como a 'cabeza hueca' o algo así. 

-_Es que fulanito es tan cederrón que no entiende por más que le expliques.
-Sí, está medio cederrón del cerebro_  (¿tendrá algo que ver con la memoria? )

¡Vaya! ahora sí que me he reído.


----------



## indigoio

elbeto said:


> ¿Que seguirá después?
> 
> Firmgüer
> Deuvedé
> Cepeu
> Maus
> Draiv
> Yomper
> Eslot
> ...


...
pecé
aipod
cidipleller
uecebé
forguardear  (¿Y _reply_? ?Será que cuesta más trabajo pronunciarlo? _Riplelléame_ ese _meil_ 

Por acá lo más escuchado es _cidi_ y _devedé_ aunque muchos también dicen _dividí_.

(Felices vacaciones, Beto  )


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

indigoio said:


> ...
> forguardear  (¿Y _reply_? ?Será que cuesta más trabajo pronunciarlo? _Riplelléame_ ese _meil_



Una que otra vez he escuchado _forwardear_ (o como querás escribirlo), pero, por suerte, creo que "reenviar" es más común. Reenviar _imeils_, claro.


----------



## Kalimeros

elbeto said:


> Cederrón
> 
> Perdón, no lo pude evitar. ¿Que seguirá después?
> 
> Firmgüer
> Deuvedé
> Cepeu
> Maus
> Draiv
> Yomper
> Eslot
> ...



Bueno, estas por lo menos suenan parecido a la fonética original... pero ¿cederró*N*?
ROM es una sigla. No se puede cambiar la M por una N, ¿o es para *Ríd Ónly Nemotecnic*?

Cosas vederes, WordReference...

Invito a aleCcowaN a tomar unos mates con boldo, peperina y cederrón, para poder probar algo más amargo que esta palabreja.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Uordréferens


----------



## chics

Guorreferén.


----------



## Kalimeros

¡Caramba! (¿caramba es español neutro?)
Acabo de darme cuenta de que he escuchado antes decir cederrón ¡y no me llamó la atención en ese momento! No me pareció nada raro, entendí perfectamente lo que quería decir. 
Fue en una canción de Javier Krahe, "Asco de siglo", que dice más o menos:
"... otros tantos inventos, que los podéis consultar en cualquier *cederrón*, por cierto, especializado. Los dinosaurios son muy siglo XX, debían por tanto de salir en el."
Transcribo desde mi memoria, pero creo que lo de "debían por tanto de salir" estaba dicho así, tal cual.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

chics said:


> Guorreferén.


 
Guor réferens
así lo escucho yo.
que tal el _pleiestécion?_ y el _essbos..._
_El sosguar y el jarguar, _así lo he escuchado... 

Saludos


----------



## jlclermont

Me encantan estos neologismos, son tan pintorescos, que dan risa y pena.  Me acabo de encontrar escrito en un periódico la palabra  "emepé cuatro"  ¿qué os parece? 
Me gustaría saber qué nombre recibiría este proceso de transformación lingüística.    ¿Préstamo con arreglo a la ortografía española?  
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Cal inhibes

¡Qué vergüenza! El español como mendigo de ripios y sobras de otros idiomas.
Salud


----------



## Aviador

elbeto said:


> Cederrón
> 
> Perdón, no lo pude evitar. ¿Que seguirá después?
> 
> Firmgüer
> Deuvedé
> Cepeu
> Maus
> Draiv
> Yomper
> Eslot
> ...


Desde que oí decir *orsay* por _offside_ en la jerga futbolera de España, nada me sorprende.
Ahora, ¿por qué cederró*n*? ?¿Cuál es el problema de decir cederro*m*? Confieso que no entendí a qué se refería ese "cederrón" cuando leí el título del hilo.


----------

